# 40 gallon breeder stocking question



## Lp11 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey everyone - I'm not new to aquariums, but I'm new to cichlids. I found this forum and am impressed with the wealth of information here.

I currently have a 40 gallon breeder cycling with ammonia. I haven't made any decisions on stocking and am looking for everyone's advice. I found the cookie cutter page, but it does not have a 40 gallon breeder. I really like the looks of Saulosi, but they seem to be tough to find. Which got me thinking about a demasoni/yellow lab tank. But being new to cichlids, the reputation of demasoni intimidates me a little. I assume I need to stick with dwarfs. I would prefer mbuna (just really like their looks) but am open to any suggestions. I want to create a tank with some good looking colors.

Now for my stupid question...I have a 40 gallon breeder (36"x18"). I have read in other threads that footprint is actually more important than the # of gallons for mbuna. Looking at a standard 55 gallon (48"x13"), a 40 gallon breeder actually has more surface area (648 square inches vs. 624 square inches). Can I use the 55 gallon stocking lists but just put slightly less fish in the tank? Or is the length of the tank more important than the footprint? I wish I could have gone with a 55, but with my current space I simply couldn't go over 36". Obviously, using the 55 gallon cookie cutter would open up more fish options (really like the looks of acei), but I don't want to get this tank started off on the wrong foot so I'm asking here.

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

Footprint is very important, but so is length. I would stock a 40 breeder with a single species of mbuna such as Pseudotropheus Saulosi. They are available through vendors online. Expect to pay 40-50 bucks for overnight shipping.

You could also look into other species like Cynotilapia, but you'll get a ton of color out of the Saulosi.


----------



## Cobalt Blue (Mar 14, 2014)

Yellow Labs and Demasoni cichlids there great fish, but those demasoni are evil buggers. Demasoni are highly aggressive they take the aggressiveness to another level. I had a bad experience with just keeping two in a community cichlid tank. One killed the other... Its totally up to you on the demasoni. Albino Socolofi also known as snow white cichlids are good.. when they're about 1 or 2 inches they do look like crappy fish, but when they get larger like 4 inches and up they beautiful. Cobalt blue zebras(My favorite mbuna) are excellent little cichlids. Red Zebras are some good looking mbunas too. When they are adults they have that splash of red color. Bumblebee cichlids get pretty big for a mbuna. Also there really easy to sex when they are old enough. The males will turn a black color and the females will stick to the bumblebee look. Kenyi cichlids are also easy to sex. When there about 3 inches the males will turn yellow and the females will stay blue. White Labs are just like the yellow labs, but they're white. Rusty cichlids there cute lol. I love how they look just like their name.. rusty. Yellow Fin Mbambas I love the yellow outline and the black vertical lines. Well I could go on and on about different types of mbunas theres many of different types just get the ones that interest you and enjoy your tank.


----------



## Lp11 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Do you think socolofi would be ok in a 40 gallon breeder? The species profile says they max out at 6". Could I do like 5 yellow labs and 5 socolofi? Or are the socofoli too big?


----------



## Raiderdane (Sep 23, 2013)

Demasoni and Yellow Labs work Great. Nice colors and they coexist with each other just fine. Make sure to start with about 12-15 Demasoni, this is key to success, lower numbers and one Dominant Male will eventually wipe out the rest. I have 17 Demasoni in my tank right now. They are very Gorgeous. They have a lot of "Spunk" and "attitude". There is not a lot of aggression with the higher numbers. Good Luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

I think Saulosi would be your best choice..even add a few Rusties which are great looking Mbuna that stay rather small and have great temperament. The Demasoni and Yellow Lab combo is awesome,..they are the main 2 species in my tank. Dems aren't meant to be kept in 2s in a community tank, so 'evil buggers' is putting the blame in the wrong place if you know what I mean. If you read articles on them and take the wealth advice for them given on this forum..and do them RIGHT, you could have a great setup with them (and Yellow Labs) in your 40. They do require extra work and attention to get your colony right,..so know that ahead of time. I enjoy that part though. Good luck!!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I wouldn't do socolofi or two species in a 40 breeder. I've read posts on here that indicate demasoni did not work in a 3' tank.


----------



## Cobalt Blue (Mar 14, 2014)

Just the 5 Socolofi and 5 yellow labs? Not all fish are going to reach their full size for example I have a 3 year old yellow lab in my 240 its about 3 inches. What do you mean when demasoni can't be kept in a community cichlid tank exactly? I had many demasoni in my 180 in pairs and they were working out until I moved them into a different tank. Just one of those pairs decided to have a fight to the death. Back the question.. just 5 yellow labs and 5 Socolofi that would be a little boring. How about 1 of each? Add some variety of mbunas in your tank. If you want you could add a male peacock in there too for a boost of color.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Who said anything about not doing demasoni in a community tank?


----------



## Cobalt Blue (Mar 14, 2014)

Ikr


----------

